
Show HN: ActivityWatch – Automated time tracker, cross-platform and open-source - ErikBjare
https://github.com/ActivityWatch/activitywatch/
======
ErikBjare
Hi HN,

Me and my brother have been building this for a few years now and our users
seem pretty happy with it, so we thought you might enjoy it too!

It's similar to services like RescueTime, but it's free & open-source and has
a strong privacy focus (all data is stored locally). We've also managed to get
it running on practically every platform, including
Linux/macOS/Windows/Android, and even the Oculus Quest (but not iOS).

Let us know what you think!

------
summitsummit
i've realized one of the most important features for me (enough to trade other
features for) is auto tagging categories. how do you plan to do that?

~~~
ErikBjare
Not entirely sure what you mean by auto tagging, but we have rules-based
categories that currently allow you to set a regex that matches on application
names and window titles (and soon URLs).

